# gens / personnes / monde



## alaindelon

What is the difference between the 3? I take it personnes is more specific than the other two, though I'm not sure about anything else.

*Moderator note: *multiple threads merged to create this one


----------



## lionhigh

Well "gens" means "people" and is invariable, whereas "personne"(+s) is used for details: "une personne sonne à la porte" but "les gens peuvent aussi sonner à la porte".
"Monde" is something else, it means world. "Tout le monde" means "everybody"
^^


----------



## balaam

"les gens" is a general term who generaly mean "everybody but me".
"les gens sont dingues" would say somebody watching a riot on TV. 

"personne" is a paradoxal word because it is both undefined and precise.
saying "cette personne" is targeting an unique being without actually talking of it. "je ne veux rien avoir à faire avec cette personne" is the most polite of brutal reject. the kind a wife would use talking about her husband's mistress.

moreover "personne" also mean nobody. personne n'est parfait and cette personne est parfaite have totaly different meaning.

"(tout) le monde" is more general than "les gens". take it as a "everybody especially me" or "me, as the best representative of all human beings". cynic but true.


----------



## alaindelon

I've heard "beaucoup de monde" also to mean "a lot of people" - does monde only mean people when used this way (or tout le monde). I also tend to see "personnes" used often when referring to a number of people like "vingt personnes" - would only personnnes be used for this?


----------



## donques

Gens is _impersonal_, like 'on': "les gens disent"

Yes you are right about precise numbers with personne.

Monde is an _indefinite_ number in a stated place "Il y a trop du monde ici"

However to go back to gens, if you are talking about old people in general, you say "Les vieilles personnes" as opposed to "Les jeunes gens"

I'm somewhere in between so I suppose I am a "Moyenne Pergenne"


----------



## balaam

donques said:
			
		

> Gens is _impersonal_, like 'on': "les gens disent"



on dit que c'est impossible
les gens disent que c'est impossible

ONE say that it's impossible
THEY say that it's impossible


----------



## M2k

Quick question when do you use personnes and gens. I was under the impression that personnes was for specific things. 

So would it be ''la majorité de personnes dans le village dans lequel mon frère habite'' 

And on another note is that phrase even correct? I have use de here opposed to des? Correct?


----------



## verbivore

Use _habitant(e)s _when talking specifically about the people who reside in a city or region, etc.

Use _gens_ when talking about people in general or an undetermined number of people.
Use _personne(s) _when referring to a specific group or a predetermined number of people.

_plusieurs personnes_
_beaucoup de gens_
_les gens_
_ces personnes-là_

_la majorité de*s* gens _is probably correct based on this aforementioned logic, since this is a large unspecified number of people. If refering to the occupants of the city you should use _habitants. _HTH

_la majorité *des* habitants dans le village où habite mon frère..._
_la majorité de*s* gens où habite mon frère..._


----------



## stellastella

Bonjour--
Pour vous quelle est la différence entre ‘les gens’ et ‘les personnes’ –et dans quel contexte va-t-on préférer l’un à l’autre? Merci d’avance…


----------



## shrekspeare

Je pense que ça dépendrait énormément du contexte, mais grosso modo, quand on parle des gens, c'est souvent "les gens en général", dans leur ensemble ; "les personnes" renverraient beaucoup plus aux individus qu'ils sont.
Mais encore une fois, ça dépend énormément du contexte. Dans bien des cas, ils seraient parfaitement synonymes...


----------



## litchi

On va avoir tendance à utiliser "les gens" en traduction de "people", pour énoncer une réalité générale.
ex: Les gens pensent que tu es intelligent. (on ne peut pas dire "les personnes pensent...etc)

"Les personnes" renvoient à un groupe connu ou référencé.
ex: les personnes dont je t'ai parlé pensent que tu es intelligent.

Voilà, c'est un élément de réponse mais ça n'est sûrement pas complet....


----------



## cassius99

Bonjooour tout le monde,

Pourriez-vous m'expliquer la vrai difference entre les deux mots? Je veux dire alors dans quel context est-il acceptable de l'utiliser "les gens" et dans quel context doit-on dire "les personnes"

On m'a dit que le mot "gen" est un peu vulgaire, et moi je n'avais aucune idée jusqu'a maintenant!

Merci


----------



## BigBenLyon

"Les gens" est vraiment général.
Cela signifie tout le monde. Exemple : "Les gens ici sont très gentils" = "Tout le monde ici est très gentil". 
Je ne dirais pas que c'est vulgaire, mais c'est un peu familier, mais très courant tout de même.
"Personnes" peut être utiliser dans les même cas, mais cela semble nettement plus impersonnel : "Les personnes ici sont très gentils"= "Tout le monde ici est très gentil". 

Je ne vois donc pas vraiment de difference de sens, mais une légère difference de style.


----------



## Ogami Itto

Hi cassius,
Dans la plupart des cas, _les gens_ n'a pas de connotation négative.
Cela dit, _les gens_ prend en compte non pas les individus, mais la masse, d'où, je pense, le côté légèrement péjoratif.
_Les personnes,_ à l'opposé, s'intéresse plus aux individus, au côté personnel...


----------



## Lucky19

Je dirais aussi que "personnes" s'emploie dans un contexte "circonstanciel" plus précis que "gens". Ex: soit ils sont près de nous, soit on les connaît, soit on a déjà eu affaire à eux ou on en a déjà parlé, etc.

Les gens qui habitent cette maison.
- De parfaits inconnus, et/ou sans aucune valeur "affective" ajoutée (ou sous-entend un regard extérieur à la situation évoquée).

Les personnes qui habitent cette maison.
- On a déjà parlé d'eux ou on les connaît, ne serait-ce que de vue. Dans ce cas, "gens" est trop impersonnel, trop large d'application.

Note: "Personne" est féminin: "Ces personnes sont gentilles".

C'est pas évident à expliquer.


----------



## B. Felisimo

One difference is that "personnes" can be in the singular, e.g. "personne" but "gens" cannot. So I believe that if you use "personnes" in the sense of a few people, you could not equally use "gens". For example:

J'ai rencontré quelques personnes.


----------



## La_Saboteuse

Furthermore if you are talking about quantity, you have to use "personnes."

"Il y avait 36 personnes dans la classe."


----------



## orlando09

I wouldn't say "gens" was at all vulgar, but it can be less formal than "personnes" (a bit like "people" and "persons" in English, though "personnes" is not necessarily as official-ese as persons is in English). By the way, there is a singular version, but it is quite archaic/rare - la gent, though it still doesn't really work to mean "a person", it means something like "kind", eg. la gent féminine could mean "womankind" - you are most likely to see it in classic literature though, or perhaps if someone is deliberately saying something in a literary kind of way to be humorous


----------



## Keith Bradford

As regards the formal/informal register, I always think that _gens_ is closer to _*folk(s)*_.  (Which incidentally means _la gent féminine_ = "womenfolk".)


----------



## Xigua

L'adjectif nombreux/-euse -> nombre déterminé ou indéterminé? (Dit-on «de nombreuses personnes» ou « de nombreux gens»?)


----------



## Lyloo14

On dit "de nombreuses personnes" ou "beaucoup de gens" ou bien "un grand nombre de gens/de personnes", "de nombreux gens" ne se dit pas.


----------



## OLN

Question de grammaire pure qu'il vaudrait mieux poser aux grammairiens._ 

gens et personnes_ sont au pluriel, et l'adjectif _nombreux_ s'accorde (est-ce la question ?)
_
- de nombreuses personnes_ est plus courant

_- de nombreuses gens _(féminin*) est plus châtié ; on dit bien plus couramment_ beaucoup de gens_

*Si je me souviens bien de la règle, l'adjectif qui précède _gens_ est au féminin pluriel (vestige de l'ancien français).


----------



## Xigua

Oui, je me rappelle bien que «gens» possède tous les 2 genres (à cause de ses origines latines). Ma question porte sur le choix entre «personnes» et «gens», à savoir si l'adjectif «nombreux» déclenche l'idée d'un nombre défini ou indéfini ... . P.ex., on peut dire bien des gens, une multitude de gens, tellement de gens (nombre indéfini). Mais l'adjectif «nombreux» en soi, exprime-t-il un nombre défini ou indéfini?


----------



## Lyloo14

I'm not good at grammar terms, but I would say indéfini, when you use "nombreux" you only know they're a lot, but you can't know how many they are.


----------



## OLN

_nombreux _signifie _en grand nombre _ou_ fait de beaucoup d'éléments_ (une foule nombreuse). 

Comme _many _ou l'adjectif _numerous_, c'est difficile de faire plus vague. 

Xigua, as-tu une phrase particulière en tête qui te pose problème ?


----------



## Xigua

La voici: «Grâce aux chirurgies, de nombreuses personnes ont retrouvé la vue» ...


----------



## OLN

Xigua said:


> La voici: «Grâce aux chirurgies, de nombreuses personnes ont retrouvé la vue» ...


_many people_
On veut simplement dire _beaucoup de patients_ mais sans en préciser le nombre (par manque de sources ?). 
On met en avant un progrès, qui est jugé (très) satisfaisant par le fait de rajouter "nombreuses".


----------



## Xigua

Bonjour, me voici encore une fois avec une autre question sur «personnes» et «gens»! 

Dit-on «plus de personnes» ou «plus de gens» lorsqu'on veut dire _more people_? J'ai l'impression que «plus» est indéfini ...


----------



## GerardM

Bonsoir Xigua,

> Dit-on «plus de personnes» ou «plus de gens» lorsqu'on veut dire _more people_? J'ai l'impression que «plus» est indéfini ...
Oui je confirme qu'on dit "plus de personnes" ou "plus de gens" (mais on préfère "plus de personnes").
"Plus" est indéfini.


----------



## Xigua

Merci GerardM ! Je ne suis pas douée pour chiffres, parfois je me sens confuse entre ce qui est défini et ce qui ne l'est pas ... surtout lorsqu'il s'agit d'un mot tel «plus».


----------



## OLN

Je dirais _plus de personnes_,_ davantage de personnes_ ; _plus de gens_ ou plus volontiers _plus de monde_.
Exemple : 
- L'été, il y a plus de monde sur les plages qu'en hiver. (il s'agit d'une foule dont les éléments importent peu)
- Il y a plus de gens aujourd'hui qu'hier. (là aussi, on considère les personnes collectivement).
- De plus en plus de personnes ont de maigres revenus. (on insiste sur le fait qu'il s'agit d'individus)

La réponse n'est pas univoque. Comme pour ta question précédente, une phrase à traduire en français serait utile.


----------



## thedov

What is the difference between the word 'gens' and the word 'personnes'? They seem to be used in the same contexts.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Les gens = ensemble de personnes.


----------



## FreddieFirebird

...so when you're just talking about "people in general", "gens" is the more appropriate word?  And if it's more specific people or countable "personnes" is better?  And Personne is also a negative pronoun, correct?  

Il y a beaucoup de gens au cinéma (not specific or reasonably countable)
Les personnes à la plage se bronzent  (more specific...at least to me it is)
Personne ne veut aller au marché  (negative pronoun)

Are those examples correct?
Merci!


----------



## Micia93

La première et la troisième sont correctes, mais pas la deuxième => les *gens* bronzent/ se font bronzer/ à la plage


----------

